# Reptar's road to total elite



## Supplementcave (Dec 12, 2010)

I???m 33 years old, weigh 194lbs. and love to lift heavy. My goal is to one day total elite (raw) and pack on a few lbs. of lean mass in the process. A few years ago I had some surgeries so its been a very rough road but things are starting to flow a lot better. My current lifts include:        bench 365
                                                               squat   425
                                                               deads  585


----------



## Supplementcave (Dec 13, 2010)

Everything felt strong and light today.

Monday

incline bench
bar, 75, 135 x10
185 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 3
265 x 3, 3 sets  all my sets felt way to light

flat bench dumbbells
70 x 10
90 x10
110 x 10
130 x6, 2 sets felt light

dumbbell rows
90, 110, 130, 150 x 10

cable crossovers 
40, 50, 60, 70, 80 x10


----------



## Supplementcave (Dec 15, 2010)

Everything felt strong today besides my 3rd working set of squats.

Wednesday 
squats
bar x 10
75 x10
135 x10
225 x10
315 x 6
365 x 3 
405 x 3, 3 sets  3rd set felt really heavy 

D.E dead lift
warm-ups
325 x 1, 6 sets w/ 30 seconds rest

gluteham raises
bw x10
bw + 25 x 10
bw + 45 x10
bw + 65 x 10
bw x15


wheel of death
bw x 25, 2 sets
bw + 34lbs x 15, 2 sets
bw + 50lbs x 10 
standing up (these are a bitch)only got 8, was already shot by the time I got to these

By the time I finished with the wheel, I was about to puke. GOOD TIMES!


----------



## Supplementcave (Dec 17, 2010)

Looking forward to the weekend! My body needs a couple of days of nothing but rest and eating food. 

Friday
Pull-ups 
bw x 10
bw+25 x 10
bw+45 x 8
bw+70 x 6
bw+90 x 6
bw x10, 3 more sets


T-bar rows
90, 135, 180, 225 x 10

supinated close grip pull downs 
120 x 10
160 x 10
200 x 10
240 x 10


shrugs
225 x 30
315 x 30
405 x 25
455 x 25
495 x 20
455 x 20
405 x 20
365, 315, 275, 225 all to failure


----------



## Supplementcave (Dec 20, 2010)

Everything felt great till I got to the end of my dumbbell work, right shoulder is bothering me a bit. Sucks!

Monday

Military press
Bar, 75, 105, 135 x 10
155 x 6
175 x 6
195 x 3
215 x 3
225 x 3


Flat bench dumbbells
70 x 10
90 x 10
110 x 10
130 x 6, 2 sets


A few sets of reverse flies just to pull some blood back to my rear delts.


decline bench
135, 185, 225, 255, 275 x 10


----------



## Supplementcave (Dec 25, 2010)

I’ve been really busy lately so I didn’t post Wednesdays lifts so here are both days.

Wednesday

Dead lifts 
Warm-ups
500 x 6 for working set 


lunges
bw, 45, 75, 105, 135, 165 x 6

did some ab work and called it a day



Friday
pull-ups
bw x 10  for 2 sets
bw + 25 x 10
bw+ 45  x 10
bw+ 70 x 6
bw+ 90 x 6


Dumbbell rows
110 x 10
130 x 10
150 x 10 w/ straps
190 x 8 w/ strap


pendlay rows     stayed real light
135, 155, 175, 195 x 10

finished off w/ some light lat raises


----------



## Supplementcave (Dec 27, 2010)

I ate like a fat cat over Christmas weekend and couldn’t wait to get back into the gym today. I hope everyone had a great time with their family and friends this Christmas. 


Monday

Incline bench press 
Bar, 75, 135 x 10
185 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 5, 3 sets felt pretty easy


Dips
bw x10
bw+ 25 x 10
bw+ 45 x 10
bw+ 65 x 10
bw+ 85 x 10    All the sets felt light and easy. I really love me some dips but my shoulders are not a huge fan of them. Sometimes I can do them but most of the time I can not.


Chest supported seated rows
180, 270, 360, 270 x 10


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi there. Just being nosy and checking your log out. I felt the same way. Was out of the gym for a little over a week and couldn't wait to get back in today. Hope you had a great Christmas!


----------



## Supplementcave (Dec 28, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> Hi there. Just being nosy and checking your log out. I felt the same way. Was out of the gym for a little over a week and couldn't wait to get back in today. Hope you had a great Christmas!



You know you have it bad when you're dying to get back into the gym after only a couple of days off. I've never been addicted to anything this bad in my entire life.  Had an awesome Christmas, hope u did too.


----------



## Supplementcave (Dec 29, 2010)

Had descent lifts today at the gym, now my legs keep buckling on me.  

Wednesday

Squats
Bar x 10
75 x 10
135 x 10
225 x 10
315 x 8
405 x 3
430 x 1
455 x 1   was a little frustrated after this set, had to have a little help w/ this. grrrrrrr


Rack pulls – 2 in. below the knee
225 x 5
315 x 5
405 x 5	
455 x 5   stayed light and easy


wheel of death (from knees)
bw x 30
bw + 50 weight vest  x 20
bw + 50 weight vest  x 20
bw + 50 weight vest  x 15
bw + 50 weight vest  x 15
bw + 50 weight vest  x 12

Reverse hypers
bw x 30, 3 sets


----------

